# Pediatric holistic dentist in Atlanta, Georgia



## Angelm (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a pediatric holistic dentist in the location. Tried looking up on google but didn't find any.

Also, has anyone had good experience with ozone treatment for teeth of the little ones ?

Thanks !!


----------

